# Maxa Beam - what so special about it?



## Przemo(c) (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi,

I've always wondered what is the trick they use to be this Holy Graal of the throwers? Maybe I'm a bit exaggerating, but for me it is...
I'm not saying now about durability, water proofness, different modes you can use, all those filters, cables, chargers, battery etc. I want to focus only on the reflector and bulb. What is the trick they use to make this light so good and laser-like throwing and why don't we have some chinese equivalents which could cost 10 times less? 
I think the first time I saw the Maxa Beam in the movie was "Twin Peaks" series, but it was bloody over 15 years ago (!) and this light still rules!!! In the time of technology progress and all these inventions it's something really, really amazing! Imagine a car which does not change over 15 years and it's still top class... Unbelievable...


----------



## Flashanator (Jan 6, 2010)

there already is a cheap version of this kind of light, i think called supernova, & i read its pretty disappointing. I have no interest anymore in this light, not bright enough, not impressive enough for the $. Another 20yrs time & it will prob still be the same 7MCP.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 6, 2010)

There arn't many short arc lights to begin with and of the commercially available ones, Peakbeam's model is 75W and is uses a fairly large reflector and expensive reflector. As Flash stated the Chinese have attempted to replicate it for about 1/4 the cost most owners were underwhelmed with the supernova's performance. As for upgrades, they have intruduced upgrades throughout the lifespan of the model. They currently produce generation III designs with an optional, enhanced reflector that uses a special bulb and reflector. It seems to me like they've done a fair job as staying ahead of the short-arc pack.


----------



## get-lit (Jan 6, 2010)

Throw is comprised of light source intensity, system Etendue, and light gathering ability. Etendue is the system's collimation ability as the relation of the reflector focal length to the light source luminance area. Higher light source intensities within the luminance area produce more light to be collimated for more throw for a given system Etendue. Reflector diameter and depth provide light gathering ability, but both compromise focal length for a given overall reflector size. So with a maximized overall reflector size, the optimal relation of focal length, diameter, and depth can be determined for a light source according to the light source's intensity distribution pattern.

You may be interested in the discussion about the development of the Nightsword...
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/239998


----------



## Przemo(c) (Jan 7, 2010)

Cheers guys for your answers, but still I am curoius about two factors here: reflector and the bulb / light source. Let's imagine I will be able to cast an aluminium reflector (after some experiments with aluminium foil, for instance - you know, trying different depths, widths, focal lenghts etc.) then polish it, and then fit the HID bulb into it. Leaving out all the Maxa Beam's durability, build quality, etc., what is so special about it that me (or Chinese) cannot probably reach similar throw quality and power? Is the secret hidden in the lens they use or maybe special reflector material? 
You know, going back to basics the flashlight it's only light source (bulb) and the reflector. Why Maxa Beam is so unique? Thanks once again for your answers and discussion.


----------



## Lips (Jan 7, 2010)

The China copy (sold by two different companys) has improved since the 1st supernovas, better reflector (not as good as Maxabeam) and 10ah Lithium Ion Battery. You can see in the photos the reflector is not bad. They call the light something else other than Supernova but I can't remember the name... The focus is manual vs electronic on the maxabeam. The copy will not focus as tight as the MB but I believe it actually puts out more lumens. The focus system does not move the bulb far enough into the reflector for optimal focus. If the bulb would move a little more forward the beam would tighten up and be very close to the Maxabeam. I talked to the sales manager of one of the companies about a few of the flaws and they were well aware of them; Kinda like we'll fix them in time thing... Maxabeams getting better and so will these! Should have a Ushio UXL-75xe installed in the China Clone within a few months for comparison. 























































































Short Arc 50 watts Wide














Short Arc 50 watts Telephoto













Short Arc 75 watts Wide













Short Arc 75 watts Telephoto









This bulb can be installed in China light but needs an adapter to work. WIP








Cheers


.


----------



## get-lit (Jan 7, 2010)

Przemo(c) said:


> Cheers guys for your answers, but still I am curoius about two factors here: reflector and the bulb / light source. ... Why Maxa Beam is so unique?


 
After you understand what makes candlepower by reading my post, you can apply that to the fact that the specific lamp used in the MaxaBeam has an uncommonly short arc, even for short arc xenon lamps. When coupled with a high-grade reflector optimized for the lamp, you have unparalleled system Etendue for near laser-like parallel light output, even if the the lamp itself has very low lumen output.

Although the lamp is very inefficient and produces low lumen output, it's micro-fine, high-intensity luminance area contributes to the total system etendue to very efficiently place the light where you want it.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 7, 2010)

Przemo(c) said:


> Let's imagine I will be able to cast an aluminium reflector (after some experiments with aluminium foil, for instance - you know, trying different depths, widths, focal lenghts etc.) then polish it, and then fit the HID bulb into it. Leaving out all the Maxa Beam's durability, build quality, etc., what is so special about it that me (or Chinese) cannot probably reach similar throw quality and power? Is the secret hidden in the lens they use or maybe special reflector material?




I don't think that it's a matter of the MB not being able to be duplicated or even bettered, it's a matter of cost and the marketplace. I have no doubt that guys like Get-lit, Ra and others could and have created lights that will make the Maxabeam look mild. The big problem is finding a market and creating them in sufficient numbers that it becomes a retail-able product. I would guess that if Peakbeam didn't have military contracts they'd have difficulty keeping their head's above water, and they're very established. In many ways Peakbeam is the only retail short-arc package in town. Xenonics doesn't seem to be a major player and their lights can't match the MB's performance.


----------



## Przemo(c) (Jan 9, 2010)

Patriot said:


> . I would guess that if Peakbeam didn't have military contracts they'd have difficulty keeping their head's above water, and they're very established.


 
Very true, I would say... 
Lips - is there a chance that you recall that chinese MB's clone name? I hate fakes, but if the performance is similar (or quite close) to MB, maybe it's worth taking a closer look... Beamshots look promising.

Get-Lit - thank you for that link about Nightsword developing. I'm getting deeper into it now and realised how little I know about those candelas, lumens, luminescence... It gets me frustrated, a bit, because Idon't fully understand it, but maybe I will find somewhere in the forum some good thread about that.


----------



## __philippe (Jan 10, 2010)

Przemo(c) said:


> Very true, I would say...
> Lips - is there a chance that you recall that chinese MB's clone name? I hate fakes, but if the performance is similar (or quite close) to MB, maybe it's worth taking a closer look... Beamshots look promising.
> ....


 
Could this link be what you are after ?
(posted by someone else on CPF, don't remember who/where...)

http://www.sh-nicell.com/sdp/108710/4/pd-1081394/255301-542285/Super_Xenon_Handheld_Searchlight.html

Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## Przemo(c) (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah, it seems like it! Cheers, mate! Now it's time to do some more research


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 12, 2010)

The MaxaBeam Gen3 has the capability of transmuting a particular alloy of lead into a bar with streaks of gold when subjected to high amplitude ultrasonic blasts.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 12, 2010)

Lux, you should really have a signature that includes a disclaimer.


----------



## karlthev (Jan 12, 2010)

LuxLuthor said:


> The MaxaBeam Gen3 has the capability of transmuting a particular alloy of lead into a bar with streaks of gold when subjected to high amplitude ultrasonic blasts.




Really???? How????? There's nuttin' in the instruction manual...!!:kiss:



Karl


----------



## BVH (Jan 12, 2010)

karlthev said:


> Really???? How????? There's nuttin' in the instruction manual...!!:kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> Karl



You first have to figure out the back-door entry into the UI programming and then implement the secret features.


----------



## Nitroz (Jan 12, 2010)

Przemo(c) said:


> Hi,
> 
> Maxa Beam - what so special about it?



It was in Jurassic Park and the coolest light I have ever seen. If I could only have one.


----------



## get-lit (Jan 12, 2010)

Nitroz said:


> It was in Jurassic Park and the coolest light I have ever seen. If I could only have one.


 
It was very prominent in the original Stargate movie as well, more like an advertisement.


----------



## Phased_Array (Jan 12, 2010)

Seemed to have the right color of light that worked well with production filming, so I heard. No special effects needed for the MaxaBeam beam on those sci-fi movies, even tho the rest of the movie was usually faked in.





Hmmmm... from their website:
The Maxa Beam Handheld Xenon Searchlight, the most powerful handheld searchlight in the world, has been used in motion pictures, television and still photography for over 15 years. The Maxa Beam Searchlight can be seen in movies such as Alien vs. Predator, Blade, Demolition Man, Earthquake, Ghost Ship, Gone in 60 Seconds, Jurassic Park (1, 2 & 3), Sahara, Sphere, X-Files, Volcano , NCIS, CSI: Miami, and The Day After Tomorrow
Product placement... couldn't hurt sales.


----------

